# West 57th Street



## Paumavista (Jul 8, 2016)

We will be renting directly from an owner at West 57th Street by Hilton. When renting directly from the owner at many other resorts we are then considered a "guest" of the owner with all privileges of the owner - i.e. the free breakfast and access to the lounge. The owner we contacted did not know whether we would have access or not. What are other peoples' experience with access to these areas/breakfast? How could we help our chances of participating or getting access? Thanks.


----------



## brp (Jul 8, 2016)

Excellent question, and I don't know the answer. As an owner who has rented to others for a trip in December, though, I'd like to know as well. Since this is clearly somewhere between the owner her/himself - who is clearly allowed, and a non-owner using HGVC ot RCI to trade in - who, it seems based on other threads, is not allowed, it seems still grey until some tries it.

Cheers.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 8, 2016)

Everyone on the staff is helpful. You might want to call the front desk directly and ask,  212 379-0103.



If the answer is no, not to worry. There is a Morton Williams a few doors down as well as many restaurants close by. Oh, Starbucks, too.

www.mortonwilliams.com  Dine in or take back to the hotel.

My favorite:  http://www.lepainquotidien.com/store/east-53rd/#.V4BUVTLgZ7Y or (closer) 

http://www.lepainquotidien.com/store/55th-8th/#.V4BVtDLgZ7Y  menu:  http://www.lepainquotidien.com/store-menu/55th-8th-menus/#.V4BWKzLgZ7Y



=



-


----------



## brp (Jul 8, 2016)

Beaglemom3 said:


> If the answer is no, not to worry. There is a Morton Williams a few doors down...



Excellent point. We went to the Morton Williams for breakfast one time when they didn't have anything we would eat (all carbs, minimal protein/fat), and it was very nice. Many choices and by the pound, so as much as you want.

Still, having access to the lounge throughout the day is still quite nice.

Cheers.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 8, 2016)

brp said:


> Excellent point. We went to the Morton Williams for breakfast one time when they didn't have anything we would eat (all carbs, minimal protein/fat), and it was very nice. Many choices and by the pound, so as much as you want.
> 
> Still, having access to the lounge throughout the day is still quite nice.
> 
> Cheers.



 Re: Morton Williams:

 Yes, lots of mega/ultra carbs as you walk by the bakery, but there is a hot buffet in the am with eggs, veggies and meats (low carb).  Also, lower carb (Siggi's, etc.) yogurts and others. Decent coffee as I recall. Hot/cold lunch & dinner buffets, too.

Something for everyone, carbaholics and low-carbsters (me).  https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...s-Morton_Williams-New_York_City_New_York.html

I did not have access to the lounge as I had rented. I was not even allowed to go up to have a peek when I asked. I had been kicking around purchasing there, but will continue as a renter. Fine with me. I hope to continue to return again as a renter. I managed well without the lounge, but it would have made things a tad more convenient.

-


----------



## Paumavista (Jul 9, 2016)

*Coffee*

If I can't get access to breakfast - can we ask for a microwave in our room.....I thought I saw that somewhere......
I'd like to be able to heat up hot water.


----------



## brp (Jul 9, 2016)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Re: Morton Williams:
> 
> Yes, lots of mega/ultra carbs as you walk by the bakery, but there is a hot buffet in the am with eggs, veggies and meats (low carb).  Also, lower carb (Siggi's, etc.) yogurts and others. Decent coffee as I recall. Hot/cold lunch & dinner buffets, too.
> 
> Something for everyone, carbaholics and low-carbsters (me).  https://www.tripadvisor.com/Restaur...s-Morton_Williams-New_York_City_New_York.html



Oh yes, this is what I meant. The lounge had only carb options, but the Morton Williams had options for everyone, as you say. It was the perfect alternative when the lounge was less than ideal for us.

On weekend, though, they seem to have the quiche fairly often. Discard the crust and it's great 



Beaglemom3 said:


> I did not have access to the lounge as I had rented. I was not even allowed to go up to have a peek when I asked. I had been kicking around purchasing there, but will continue as a renter. Fine with me. I hope to continue to return again as a renter. I managed well without the lounge, but it would have made things a tad more convenient.
> 
> -



So, to be clear, you rented directly from an owner - so were staying as a guest of the owner from the HGVC standpoint- and did not have lounge access? If so, this clarifies the question posed in the thread...and not in the way I would prefer.

Cheers.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 9, 2016)

brp said:


> Oh yes, this is what I meant. The lounge had only carb options, but the Morton Williams had options for everyone, as you say. It was the perfect alternative when the lounge was less than ideal for us.
> 
> On weekend, though, they seem to have the quiche fairly often. Discard the crust and it's great
> 
> ...




Re: Morton Williams. Ah, I read your post wrong, but now I see what you meant. The carbapalooza  fest was at the lounge, not at Morton's. Got it - sorry !

I was able to rent a week from one of the exchange companies and not from an owner, directly.

Please PM for details. 

-


----------



## falmouth3 (Jul 9, 2016)

Another vote for Mortons.  We ate breakfast there every day.  Sometimes the buffet, sometimes just a roll and butter.  The buffet looked great for breakfast, lunch or dinner.


----------



## Denise L (Jul 9, 2016)

I *think* if you are a guest of an owner at W57 using their W57 points, then you will be able to get access to the lounge.  They will look up the owner and verify that the owner used W57 points and that the owner still owns there.  It is best to call and check, and then ask again when you get there. 

I got a tour of the lounge in May when I was there.  It was nice and the terrace was pleasant.  I think that the breakfast hours were early for me, so I am not sure if I would have been able to wake up anyway , and I try to eat gluten- and dairy-free, so fruit and coffee is all I need.  W57 has a Keurig machine for coffee in the room, and I got fruit at Morton Williams and breakfast twice at Blue Dog Cafe (hole in the wall on 56th between 6th and 7th) and once at Thalia (8th and 50th).

I'm sure that you will have a great time!


----------



## brp (Jul 10, 2016)

Denise L said:


> I think that the breakfast hours were early for me, so I am not sure if I would have been able to wake up anyway , and I try to eat gluten- and dairy-free, so fruit and coffee is all I need.



We are early people, so it definitely works for us. We're usually up by 5 to go running in Central Park first.

We try to avoid carbs but, since neither of us has Celiac, thankfully, we don't have any need to avid gluten since the protein has no impact in this case, so glutinous options are OK...just not the wheat-based ones because of the carbs 

Cheers.


----------



## Paumavista (Jul 10, 2016)

*Thanks*

We will have a good time regardless...but it would be nice and we will take advantage if available.  The owners will be there the week after us, they had something come up and obviously have lots of points / access, so just delayed their own week's usage.  I called and the club will provide us with a microwave if we want and that will be nice for heating water (I usually eat a special protein oatmeal in the morning and it will be nice that I'll be able to do this by heating things in the microwave).  The Keurig will be nice as well, we both love a cup first thing.....do they provide the k-cups or should we bring/buy our own? 



Denise L said:


> I *think* if you are a guest of an owner at W57 using their W57 points, then you will be able to get access to the lounge.  They will look up the owner and verify that the owner used W57 points and that the owner still owns there.  It is best to call and check, and then ask again when you get there.
> 
> I got a tour of the lounge in May when I was there.  It was nice and the terrace was pleasant.  I think that the breakfast hours were early for me, so I am not sure if I would have been able to wake up anyway , and I try to eat gluten- and dairy-free, so fruit and coffee is all I need.  W57 has a Keurig machine for coffee in the room, and I got fruit at Morton Williams and breakfast twice at Blue Dog Cafe (hole in the wall on 56th between 6th and 7th) and once at Thalia (8th and 50th).
> 
> I'm sure that you will have a great time!


----------



## Paumavista (Jul 10, 2016)

*Thanks*

Duplicate post.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jul 10, 2016)

Paumavista said:


> We will have a good time regardless...but it would be nice and we will take advantage if available.  The owners will be there the week after us, they had something come up and obviously have lots of points / access, so just delayed their own week's usage.  I called and the club will provide us with a microwave if we want and that will be nice for heating water



If my memory serves me correctly, I believe the rooms have a mini-fridge too.

If this is an owner-arranged reservation with a bonafide guest certificate, I do not see how they could differentiate between a distant family member arriving early, wedding or birthday gift, charitable auction donation, or a personal rental without asking invasive questions.  

In contrast, the RCI and HGVC club reservations are easy to flag without asking creepy questions.

Enjoy the lounge.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 10, 2016)

CalGalTraveler said:


> If my memory serves me correctly, I believe the rooms have a mini-fridge too.
> 
> If this is an owner-arranged reservation with a bonafide guest certificate, I do not see how they could differentiate between a distant family member arriving early, wedding or birthday gift, charitable auction donation, or a personal rental without asking invasive questions.
> 
> ...




  Yes, there is a fridge and it was great to store yogurt and fruit. Oh, white wine, too !

-


----------



## Denise L (Jul 10, 2016)

Paumavista said:


> The Keurig will be nice as well, we both love a cup first thing.....do they provide the k-cups or should we bring/buy our own?



Yes, the K-cups were provided and if you need more, I believe you can call and ask for more or request a room "refresh" and they will replenish the supply .


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Jul 26, 2016)

We're staying at W 57th St thru 8/1.  If anyone wants information, let me know while I'm here and I'll find out for you.  We're staying in a One bedroom plus on the 20th floor, excellent view of W. 57th St.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## elleny76 (Jul 26, 2016)

Great...the question is below:

"If renting directly from an owner at West 57th Street by Hilton. Are all privileges of the owner given to the guest like: - i.e. the free breakfast and access to the lounge?







TheCryptkeeper said:


> We're staying at W 57th St thru 8/1.  If anyone wants information, let me know while I'm here and I'll find out for you.  We're staying in a One bedroom plus on the 20th floor, excellent view of W. 57th St.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Jul 26, 2016)

I checked with the front desk because we have a similar situation.  Wife's brother is getting married and using our week in October as wedding gift.  Since we're using our HGVC points for the reservation (not thru RCI, etc), her brother and his wife can use the owner's lounge.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brp (Jul 26, 2016)

TheCryptkeeper said:


> I checked with the front desk because we have a similar situation.  Wife's brother is getting married and using our week in October as wedding gift.  Since we're using our HGVC points for the reservation (not thru RCI, etc), her brother and his wife can use the owner's lounge.



And this would be the case even if you were not there as well? As an example, if you use your points for your room and someone else's, and you check in together, no guest certificate is required. However, if they check in, they do need a guest certificate.

So, for the lounge, it just has to be your points used for their reservation, and you don't need to even be there (thus different from the guest certificate), yes?

Cheers.


----------



## TheCryptkeeper (Jul 26, 2016)

From my understanding, yes.  We will not be here in October, but since we're owners and the reservation is booked using our HGVC points, it's as if we are the guests.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brp (Jul 26, 2016)

TheCryptkeeper said:


> From my understanding, yes.  We will not be here in October, but since we're owners and the reservation is booked using our HGVC points, it's as if we are the guests.



Awesome news. Thanks for finding this out. We have friends staying in December (without us), and it will be nice for them to have lounge access.

Cheers.


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 27, 2016)

Beaglemom3 said:


> There is a Morton Williams a few doors down  ... Starbucks, too.
> 
> www.mortonwilliams.com
> -


Morton's was a good place to pick-up breakfast parfaits that you can put in the refrigerator the nite before.  I believe they are open 24/7.  Good place to pick-up bottled water too.  Wine selection really sucks, but there were a couple of good liqueur/wine stores near by, but pricey.

You can pick-up complete meals, already cooked, at Morton's and take them back to the room to eat and avoid the pricey restaurants near by.

With the subway right around the corner, we hop'd on and went to Eataly a few times.

https://www.eataly.com/


----------



## brp (Jul 27, 2016)

Ron98GT said:


> Morton's was a good place to pick-up breakfast parfaits...



Best to call it Morton Williams for clarity as Morton's is a steakhouse with a location in New York and a very different setup than the Morton Williams 

Cheers.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jul 27, 2016)

Ron98GT said:


> Morton's was a good place to pick-up breakfast parfaits that you can put in the refrigerator the nite before.  I believe they are open 24/7.  Good place to pick-up bottled water too.  Wine selection really sucks, but there were a couple of good liqueur/wine stores near by, but pricey.
> 
> You can pick-up complete meals, already cooked, at Morton's and take them back to the room to eat and avoid the pricey restaurants near by.
> 
> ...



I love Eataly for dining and shopping. !


----------



## letsgobobby (Apr 9, 2022)

Follow up question about renting out my unit at W57TH (I'm a prospective resale buyer). 

Are there any unique restrictions to doing so at W57th? This would be a legitimate rental to a family member or friend, I'm not taking about putting out on redweek or anything like that. What about renting out a partial week, or a unit different than what I own, are those permitted?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 9, 2022)

You are allowed reserve for family and friends as guests. What you work out quietly with your family to split the cost is your business. They should have access to the lounge.  Similar to the rest of HGVC, you can only provide a guest certificate for what you own. Club rentals are not allowed. If you are there with family and need extra rooms, you don't need a guest certificate.


----------



## letsgobobby (Apr 9, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> You are allowed reserve for family and friends as guests. What you work out quietly with your family to split the cost is your business. They should have access to the lounge.  Similar to the rest of HGVC, you can only provide a guest certificate for what you own. Club rentals are not allowed. If you are there with family and need extra rooms, you don't need a guest certificate.


Just to clarify: if I own unit type A and reserve unit type B for four days for my family and I am not there with them, I need a guest certificate but that is permissible? Just like any other HGVC?


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Apr 9, 2022)

@letsgobobby IDK

Similar question: For Open Season rental. They say you need to be there for OS reservations. We have an overlapping stay in NYC with our DD. If we are there to check her  in in but we are leaving a few days prior to their check-out. Is there an issue? They know when we are checking out. Her room is at capacity with 2 ppl so hard to do "fuzzy math."


----------



## Seagila (Apr 9, 2022)

letsgobobby said:


> Just to clarify: if I own unit type A and reserve unit type B for four days for my family and I am not there with them, I need a guest certificate but that is permissible? Just like any other HGVC?



Yes. And they should be able to access the lounge as guests of a W57 owner.


----------



## Seagila (Apr 9, 2022)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Similar question: For Open Season rental. They say you need to be there for OS reservations. We have an overlapping stay in NYC with our DD. If we are there to check her  in in but we are leaving a few days prior to their check-out. Is there an issue? They know when we are checking out. Her room is at capacity with 2 ppl so hard to do "fuzzy math."



I don't think there's an issue if you're the guest on record for your DD's room and you're there at check in. Would like to hear if I'm misinterpreting the OS rules, otherwise.


----------

